# Black cat seen lying in road Farnborough Hants



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Sad to say that when driving through the main road towards farnbourgh Hants I spotted a black cat lying in the middle of the road. Unfortunately was unable to stop due to heavy traffic and time constraints. 

So sorry for the owner.


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Just wanted to add that as an owner of a beautiful black moggy myself I was heart broken to see this. 
Was unfortunate/unfortunate enough to see a black moggy hit before. Picked the poor baby up and made the car driver drive me an the baby to the vets. 
Luckily Magic pulled through. 

Sadly it isn't possible every time.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

How very sad..Rip little black cat


----------

